# mould on dead eggs in incubator



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

what do people do when they get this?? do you try to remove the eggs or just leave?? there currently in a clutch stuck together not separate 

the other 15 eggs are still nice and white and full


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

Always remove mouldy eggs as this can pass on I believe to other eggs making them infertile


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Some people say its totally impossible for a dud egg to affect others even though its right next to the others, although i dont believe this to be true, im sure a mouldy egg could affect another healthy egg in some way or another,

Even if it couldnt, better safe than sorry right? if you can remove it then remove it if you cant then try your best to prevent spreading (athletes food powder trick)


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Bad eggs cannot effect good eggs, it would be a major flaw in the natural order of things if they could.
If its not stuck then by all means take it out but if its stuck to others leave it alone.
You might damage the good egg.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

If incubation conditions are right, bad eggs generally dry up and do not affect good eggs. Then it does not matter if bad eggs are removed. If there is mold on the eggs, there is a good chance that the incubation medium is too wet. Then dead, moldy eggs can affect good eggs. Mold is just one more stressing factor working to kill the embryo in a good egg. IMO, the first thing to do is to replace the incubation medium with material that has the right amount of water by weight.


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

paulh said:


> If incubation conditions are right, bad eggs generally dry up and do not affect good eggs. Then it does not matter if bad eggs are removed. If there is mold on the eggs, there is a good chance that the incubation medium is too wet. Then dead, moldy eggs can affect good eggs. Mold is just one more stressing factor working to kill the embryo in a good egg. IMO, the first thing to do is to replace the incubation medium with material that has the right amount of water by weight.


my medium should be fine as its designed to be perfect..i dont have to add water or anything to it


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

markhill said:


> Bad eggs cannot effect good eggs


Pretty sure they can :roll: Yes by nature its not the norm for instance but it doesn't mean its impossible as the above quoted suggests


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I got a slight fuzz of soft green furry mould on my eggs and they dont even touch the substrate, they're on egg crate at least an inch above it.

I just used a soft paint brush and brushed it off every now and then and they all hatched 100%


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

eightball said:


> Pretty sure they can :roll: Yes by nature its not the norm for instance but it doesn't mean its impossible as the above quoted suggests


Not if conditions are correct.
A bad egg wont harm a good one, an egg that went bad because the conditions the egg were in were wrong then it may effect another good egg but chances are if the egg went bad from bad conditions then they all will.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

bhayward said:


> my medium should be fine as its designed to be perfect..i dont have to add water or anything to it


Ive not used incubating medium where you don't have to add water but it is a possibility of it being something to do with the medium but chances are if the rest of them are fine then its just one of them things (and the rest should be fine)


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

markhill said:


> Not if conditions are correct.
> A bad egg wont harm a good one, an egg that went bad because the conditions the egg were in were wrong then it may effect another good egg but chances are if the egg went bad from bad conditions then they all will.


If thats the case prehaps you should include that IF statement rather than making it a plain and simple fact, i know it may sound slightly pedantic but to someone that may not have a clue they'll take it as it is as a statement rather than learn from it as a fact.


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

eightball said:


> Ive not used incubating medium where you don't have to add water but it is a possibility of it being something to do with the medium but chances are if the rest of them are fine then its just one of them things (and the rest should be fine)


im using something called *hatchrite* seem good like my eggs had drooped before i put them on that and now 15 of the 18 have re filled out and there due to pip around the 4th of sept so seem to be going good


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

bhayward said:


> im using something called *hatchrite* seem good like my eggs had drooped before i put them on that and now 15 of the 18 have re filled out and there due to pip around the 4th of sept so seem to be going good


Yeah ive heard that before, we just use vermiculite and water though, goodluck with the hatching : victory:


----------



## ajminstrel (Apr 5, 2010)

the image below is what everyone here would declare as a dud egg... When in fact it was not. when laid it was a deep yellow, it had not such egg shape to it, it was dented, and began growing mould, but i gave it the benefit of the doubt, and today it split open due to the egg becoming weak... but nether the less inside was a perfectly formed little lizard.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

ajminstrel said:


> the image below is what everyone here would declare as a dud egg... When in fact it was not. when laid it was a deep yellow, it had not such egg shape to it, it was dented, and began growing mould, but i gave it the benefit of the doubt, and today it split open due to the egg becoming weak... but nether the less inside was a perfectly formed little lizard.
> 
> image


is that alive or not?


----------



## ajminstrel (Apr 5, 2010)

markhill said:


> is that alive or not?


It sure is!!! 

Hes a fighter... hopefully he pulls through


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

ajminstrel said:


> It sure is!!!
> 
> Hes a fighter... hopefully he pulls through


excellent, hope he makes it for you


----------

